# How long to reverse MBD with UV?



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

How long does it take to reverse metabolic bone disease with exposure to a 10% UVB/ 30% UVA bulb and aluminium reflector?

How long should my toad be exposed to the rays for and how long until MBD is cured?

Vet appointment is made for monday but bulb is coming tomorrow so hopefully the rays will perk it up over the weekend:2thumb:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Depending upon a clear diagnosis, the current density of the bones, the levels of calcium in the animals serum, available calcium in the diet, possibly injected calcium by the vet to help stabilise and then the UV tube itself...

Expect to see an immediate improvement within a week or two, but a recovery as in stabilisation (but not reversal of any damage) will take months.

Let us know how it goes at the Vets 
Lotte***


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Hmm interesting, It can't open its mouth to catch anything at the moment. So hope it is able to eat before it dies of starvation


----------

